# When is wood seasoned?



## arsmokinjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Smoking a pig for Halloween and I plan to use pecan.
I believe it is trees downed from the tornados.
How long should it season?


----------



## alblancher (Sep 27, 2011)

To many factors to consider.  The tornados where this Spring, and it was cut while the trees where still alive so it is only 3 or 4 months old,  I doubt it is ready

Seasoned wood is light, and rings when you hit them together.  Wet or uncured wood will give you a dull thud,  dry wood will give you a crack or ring.  Easiest way is weight,  the drier the wood the lighter it is.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 27, 2011)

The guy I buy firewood from has this on his website:

*Simple wood moisture test*

- Add one large piece of wood to the top of an established fire. If it starts to burn on three sides within one minute, it is dry and seasoned and right for burning. 

- If it turns black and starts to burn in about three minutes or more, it is damp. 

- If it turns black and does not start burning until five minutes or more, it is green and wet. 

- If it hisses at any time, the wood is soaked and will not burn until the

excess of moisture is boiled away.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 27, 2011)

Never heard of that test BlueBomberfan

I will have to take notice next smoke


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe,usually when the ends start to split radially, they can be used for cooking.If in doubt, pre-burn the wood and it doesn't matter how old it is, the nasties are gone!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 27, 2011)

X2


oldschoolbbq said:


> Joe,usually when the ends start to split radially, they can be used for cooking.If in doubt, pre-burn the wood and it doesn't matter how old it is, the nasties are gone!


----------

